# Something huge coming this week?



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Never seen this before.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 525004


Go get em buddy!!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

clearly in your area not enough drivers are out on the weekends.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Go get em buddy!!!!


I'll be their back to back ***** for 70 rides. I'll just turn on the auto accept. But man I'd be scared if it gave me north side pings, that place is dangerous. Cabs have been shot from back seat in back of their heads to death in the past in North side.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'll be their back to back @@@@@ for 70 rides. I'll just turn on the auto accept. But man I'd be scared if it gave me north side pings, that place is dangerous. Cabs have been shot from back seat in back of their heads to death in the past in North side.


Cabs carry cash...Ubers do not. Crooks already know this. We hope.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Cabs carry cash...Ubers do not. Crooks already know this. We hope.


No dumb crooks don't know lol and they also think we got shit ton cash tips, and also a Detroit driver was killed by someone who thought he had cash when they ordered Uber. Don't let that "Oh they know we don't carry cash" fool you, you already see dumb people asking you what colour car or License plate car you are in when App already tells them. Theres a lot of bad people and dumb people out there who think drivers carry cash.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 525004


TF..What kind of sorcery is this?



Ozzyoz said:


> I'll be their back to back @@@@@ for 70 rides. I'll just turn on the auto accept. But man I'd be scared if it gave me north side pings, that place is dangerous. Cabs have been shot from back seat in back of their heads to death in the past in North side.


Let me handle it, i will take 90% of the profits, including the bonuses and tips.

Let's be honest, this is a much safer offer through a third party.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

So $6.78 per trip if you do 70 rides over the weekend? I can see you doing 69 rides at $4 to $5 each and then Uber not giving you ride 70!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> No dumb crooks don't know lol and they also think we got shit ton cash tips, and also a Detroit driver was killed by someone who thought he had cash when they ordered Uber. Don't let that "Oh they know we don't carry cash" fool you, you already see dumb people asking you what colour car or License plate car you are in when App already tells them. Theres a lot of bad people and dumb people out there who think drivers carry cash.


I dunno where MSP is . . . but if it's in the USA you are allowed to move.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MSP = Minneapolis/St. Paul? Manufacturer's Suggested Price? Make Some Punch?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> MSP = Minneapolis/St. Paul? Manufacturer's Suggested Price?


Movie Star Planet


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

That is an awesome quest. Hopefully its busy enough so you can reach it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> That is an awesome quest. Hopefully its busy enough so you can reach it.


Oh yeah from friday to Sunday night I can do 70+ and maybe even 80. For 10 more people I get over $100+ more. I just hit gym well today to prepare for it well. I just gotta wake up Early Friday. If I do at least 30 Friday Or can relax for the reminder and do them easily. I'll alsp combine food deliveries in Eats.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

ABC123DEF said:


> MSP = Minneapolis/St. Paul? Manufacturer's Suggested Price? Make Some Punch?


He's from the Minneapolis area. He posted another thread yesterday with a screen Capture showing his location for a quest.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Cabs carry cash...Ubers do not. Crooks already know this. We hope.


Got a car though



Mota-Driven said:


> He's from the Minneapolis area. He posted another thread yesterday with a screen Capture showing his location for a quest.


Biden gonna fix that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I got a 50 for $185, 60 for $250 which is great for the rdu area. 

Good luck and kick butt!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I got a 50 for $185, 60 for $250 which is great for the rdu area.
> 
> Good luck and kick butt!


4 bucks a trip extra ?
Is surge gone

My minimum now is 3.75 surge.. Only if they're 2 minutes away
More in the rain
More at 5o'clock traffic

I'm like a Chinese restaurant

Oh F
I hope this is plus a surge
I'm averaging +7 on weekends now

Could be a pay cut for me&#128514;

Saturday I did nine trips in four hours for $176
Avg fare is about 4. So my surge was higher than my guess


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So $6.78 per trip if you do 70 rides over the weekend? I can see you doing 69 rides at $4 to $5 each and then Uber not giving you ride 70!


Or a False Complaint.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Or a False Complaint.


Lol



Fusion_LUser said:


> So $6.78 per trip if you do 70 rides over the weekend? I can see you doing 69 rides at $4 to $5 each and then Uber not giving you ride 70!


I'm going for the 80 rides. Uber doesn't cheat me on stuff and always pays me, most recently they paid me the $75 for 20 rides. Also btw, I think they lost too many drivers if they're giving me juicy deal like this. The only thing I need to be careful of is last minute scrambling because in the past I found myself worried and fighting hard to get last 6 rides but with Eats that I also have available on my driver account, I should be able to finish easily with food delivery if humans die out.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> That is an awesome quest. Hopefully its busy enough so you can reach it.


Here it's why you can't get a Lyft driver &#128514;
Just pay fair for each ride, no games

Get sick
Break down you work your azz of for nothing
They've have transferred the risk to you
Like in the stock market... Beyond meat down $40 in one day because of bad news


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

wallae said:


> 4 bucks a trip extra ?
> Is surge gone
> 
> My minimum now is 3.75 surge.. Only if they're 2 minutes away
> ...


The way you make money on these things is by layering the promotions. In addition to the 50 rides for$185 you try to do 3 ride streaks for an extra $12 and surge. So with a little luck you do a bunch of short trips, maybe 4 an hour for $8 to 10 apiece. $30 gross an hour in this market is very good.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

wallae said:


> Here it's why you can't get a Lyft driver &#128514;
> Just pay fair for each ride, no games
> 
> Get sick
> ...


Right the $650 Uber is giving me for bonus is juicier than any stock.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 525004


Covid cases in Wisconsin going up hugely this week , so MN should be drifting towards WS trend.


----------



## McFlyHigh (Mar 18, 2020)

100% 

You will never get there.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

McFlyHigh said:


> 100%
> 
> You will never get there.


I've done 120 before.


----------



## Jdanyi (Nov 13, 2020)

I've never seen anything under promotions.
Is it because of geography or tenure?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Jdanyi said:


> I've never seen anything under promotions.
> Is it because of geography or tenure?


Phoenix had this thiz week too. So it's prolly Uber testing out something new


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So $6.78 per trip if you do 70 rides over the weekend? I can see you doing 69 rides at $4 to $5 each and then Uber not giving you ride 70!


$6.78 per ride on top of whatever your earnings ended up being. It's a true bonus not that guaranteed crap they try to pull sometimes.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> $6.78 per ride on top of whatever your earnings ended up being. It's a true bonus not that guaranteed crap they try to pull sometimes.


I only do Bonuses when Uber pulls me back. I normally just work my day job. I got 10 down so far and it's 5pm so I should be able to do another 10+ by end of 14 hour timer limit before forced 6 hours off. I went to dirty St. Paul because it's Vast and has plenty of pings and bad road quality plus pot holes discourages drivers for most part so easy for me to get count in. I should be at $1k including the earnings and bonus when I finish the 80. I'll throw it directly into Mortgage to pay down mortgage faster. Once I finish remaining $115k mortgage I can rent it out and buy another property.

The $1k into Mortgage principal will help me avoid lots of interest. I started around 1pm today btw.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> $6.78 per ride on top of whatever your earnings ended up being. It's a true bonus not that guaranteed crap they try to pull sometimes.


Oh that's much better! We don't get much promotions in my area... Uber had nothing for the past year and just recently offered a promotion for discounted service fee's after 10 or 20 rides.

Lyft on the other hand has guarantees often in our area for 15 rides ($195 to $215) and the first two I did Lyft ended up owing me $75-$85 dollars because I did a bunch of short rides very quickly. By the 3rd time I got the offer ($225 for 15 rides) Lyft either caught on to what I was doing or I just got lucky with good rides because I was able to cover the the guarantee in 9 rides.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Oh that's much better! We don't get much promotions in my area... Uber had nothing for the past year and just recently offered a promotion for discounted service fee's after 10 or 20 rides.
> 
> Lyft on the other hand has guarantees often in our area for 15 rides ($195 to $215) and the first two I did Lyft ended up owing me $75-$85 dollars because I did a bunch of short rides very quickly. By the 3rd time I got the offer ($225 for 15 rides) Lyft either caught on to what I was doing or I just got lucky with good rides because I was able to cover the the guarantee in 9 rides.


Lyft guarantee isn't a bonus and sucks lol


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lyft guarantee isn't a bonus and sucks lol


Why are you posting?? Keep chasing those pings!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Illini said:


> Why are you posting?? Keep chasing those pings!


I have been posting in between chases lol it's slow because governor just made the lockdown effective again so people won't be going out. Im at 17 rides and Eats may hopefully save me. I even just dropped off a weird 4.4 lady. I avoid 4.0 usually for that exact reason but tonight I can't.


----------



## LucyLoo (Nov 14, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 525004


Are you talking about rides or eats? I am new to this. Where do you find Quests and what do you get for completing them?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

LucyLoo said:


> Are you talking about rides or eats? I am new to this. Where do you find Quests and what do you get for completing them?


I'm talking both of eats and rides. If you're a new driver, learn your app.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 525004


Everyone wants to leave this country that is about to be torn apart very rapidly


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Guys I just finished @ 23 rides for Friday, but found out Governor just issued the 10pm closing of gathering in bars or anyplace which means I won't be getting much of any pings after 10pm.

So tomorrow I gotta work hard again from morning into 10pm. After 11pm it is "Forget it ******* you ain't seeing anymore pings but Eats pings" so time to switch to Eats.

So tomorrow I'm bringing hot bag with me. Saturday and Sunday will be the governor issues Covid19 semi shut down again as cases of virus have increased too much, so I won't be surprised if I can't make it to 70 or 80 rides/deliveries but on plus side I pulled in $230 today which is insane for a friday, never pulled that in before.


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 525805
> 
> 
> Guys I just finished @ 23 rides for Friday, but found out Governor just issued the 10pm closing of gathering in bars or anyplace which means I won't be getting much of any pings after 10pm.
> ...


Different region but same issue. At 11pm it was a ghost town due to bars closing at 10pm. I managed 37 trips bye staying outside the local target and grocery stores. Most people shop close to home therefore it's a quick trip.






90 trips payed $605 but I doubt I could do 90 because of the restrictions.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Have you guys noticed any effect 
on your ussually expected surges? 
I mean potentially because of the huge quest bonuses?


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Have you guys noticed any effect
> on your ussually expected surges?
> I mean potentially because of the huge quest bonuses?


No surge at all!!! That's the trick. They still charge riders surge but we receive nothing.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Big man xl said:


> No surge at all!!! That's the trick. They still charge riders surge but we receive nothing.


He is going to make a $600 bonus on the weekend quest. 
That's substantially more than I would have suspected to 
make on a whole weekend of rides w surge on em..
sounds to me like an $8 surge on all the rides. 
Assuming you can get em and it sounded like he was on track..


----------



## LucyLoo (Nov 14, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm talking both of eats and rides. If you're a new driver, learn your app.


I am only doing eats. I have never seen quests in my app. I have read a lot on Uber eats, but have seen no quests. I have seen promotions. Thanks anyway for you valuable advice.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

LucyLoo said:


> I am only doing eats. I have never seen quests in my app. I have read a lot on Uber eats, but have seen no quests. I have seen promotions. Thanks anyway for you valuable advice.


Quests, promotions..... same thing.



Ozzyoz said:


> Lyft guarantee isn't a bonus and sucks lol


Lyft guarantees are for people that can't figure out that they are getting screwed.


----------

